# How many Angelfish in a 125 NPT?



## kshafer (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm looking to convert my 125 gallon African Cichlid tank to a 125 NPT with Angelfish being the stars of the show. I'll fill in with some live bearers and/or Tetras and some loaches I already own, if they don't dig too much. What kind of fish load can I have? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

Stocking density depends on amount of WC and plant type/density. You may want to refer to the general interest page.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Angelfish get pretty big, maybe 5" to 7" top to bottom.

I'd guess that your tank could accommodate no more than 6 adult angels. as well as a few smaller fish.

One needs to consider the behavioral characteristics of fish species as well as the evvironment.

Bill


----------



## kshafer (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I've been stocking heavier with the African Cichlids the past few years. I'll need to back off when I make the change.


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

I have 7 adult wilds in my 90gal. - 2 Brazilian and 5 Peruvian, a school of green swordtails and 5 corys.. I used to have 6 Peruvians but one decided to go AWOL. I've put something in the way to keep them from escaping. They all seem pretty happy, but I have a feeling that I am at my limit.

I used to keep domestic Angels, but I really feel that the wilds are better in every way. They are robust and their behaviours are better developed.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

aquabillpers said:


> Angelfish get pretty big, maybe 5" to 7" top to bottom.
> 
> I'd guess that your tank could accommodate no more than 6 adult angels. as well as a few smaller fish.
> 
> ...


i'm setting up a 20 gallon npt and was hoping to stock it with 3-4 angels and a half dozen small tetras--sounds like maybe this would be too many?


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

It would be OK as long as the angels stayed small.

Bill


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

hornedtoad1 said:


> i'm setting up a 20 gallon npt and was hoping to stock it with 3-4 angels and a half dozen small tetras--sounds like maybe this would be too many?


IMO a 45g is the smallest tank appropriate to keep angels in long term. For a 45g I would limit it to one pair.

A 20g is fine as a growout, but you would need a plan for what to do with them once they outgrow the tank.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

hornedtoad1 said:


> i'm setting up a 20 gallon npt and was hoping to stock it with 3-4 angels and a half dozen small tetras--sounds like maybe this would be too many?


way too many, the angels wont stay small......... get something else imo

for a 125 you can easily accomodate 6, and six is a good number to stay with when they are full grown. i would do tetras instead of livebearers unless you want the frry to become angelfish live feed:flame:

and coridoras instead of loaches to keep them all from the same region


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

darn! well, it was worth a shot. 
thanks for your input everybody; i guess that's what's called a reality check. back to the drawing board.
how about several pearl gouramis, or would the same objections apply?
i haven't been able to find any general guidelines on stocking numbers for npt's. are there just too many variables?


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

just checked ms walstad's book, and it looks like pearl gouramis are out for a 20 gallon.
probably get half a dozen tetras and a couple of corydoras.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

You might consider getting about 15 smaller, schooling fish. About 5 of each of three species would make a nice display. Think about neons or cardinals, zebra danios, or any of dozens of small, colorful tetras.

Your tank should be able to accommodate 15 to 20 inch-long (body) fish.

Here's a link to some pictures. Do some research before you buy. http://www.tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Tetras/index.asp

And, good luck!

Bill


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks bill. 15-20 sounds pretty good, and a couple of species would make a nice mix.
i appreciate the website too, he's really got a lot of information there.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

concider a pair or reverse trio of some sort of dwarf cichlid from central / south america. (to stay with the fish theme, tetras, cories cichlid) my most favorite one is nannacara anomala, golden dwarf cichlid. there are loads of apisto species and stuff..most common and easier to keep is apistogramma cacatuoides. have fun fish shopping!


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

apistos are beautiful fish, but what from what i've read about them they need acid water, and mine's pretty alkaline. kind of limits my choices. looks like apistogramma cacatuoides would work, tho. thanks:flame:. nice looking fish.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

how alcaline is your water? they can tolerate a wide range of parameters...i dontknow how hard my va water is but my ph is somewhre around 7.7-+


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

well, the tap water kh is about 250 and gh is about 300. not sure what the ph is because my test kit only goes up to 8.0. this is the part of the country that gave us alkali flats and the great salt lake, after all.:flame:
i've been using a mix of about 25% tap water and 75% distilled water; that gives kh 3-4, gh 9-10 and a ph in the mid 7.0's, which seems to work well with the fish and plants i've got.
if they can handle your 7.7 than they should do ok for me.
a. cacatuoides look kinda pricey tho; nice fish, but the cheapest i've seen is $25 apiece.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

2 or 3 pairs of angels in a 125, you could actually have alot more, but once they start laying things change real quick.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

hornedtoad1 said:


> well, the tap water kh is about 250 and gh is about 300. not sure what the ph is because my test kit only goes up to 8.0. this is the part of the country that gave us alkali flats and the great salt lake, after all.:flame:
> i've been using a mix of about 25% tap water and 75% distilled water; that gives kh 3-4, gh 9-10 and a ph in the mid 7.0's, which seems to work well with the fish and plants i've got.
> if they can handle your 7.7 than they should do ok for me.
> a. cacatuoides look kinda pricey tho; nice fish, but the cheapest i've seen is $25 apiece.


yeah, they can be pricey...try and find a local fish club or hobbyist around there if you want to really find some, good luck!


----------

